
The Scary Thing About GMO That Nobody’s Talking About - jessaustin
https://shift.newco.co/the-scary-thing-about-gmo-that-nobodys-talking-about-e067410aaf1b
======
eip
“Control oil and you control nations; control food and you control the
people.” -- Henry 'World population needs to be decreased by 50%' Kissinger

